# Newbie needing help IDing this weed



## sugartoes (7 mo ago)

Hello. First time poster and have been lurking a little bit for a few months. I need help IDing this weed or whatever it is PLEASE 







Whatever this is, it has taken over my yard and I've looked at different pictures of seedheads and I still can't figure out what it is. I'm sure it is very obvious to all of you so it's a bit embarrassing for me.

My lawn is bermuda and I'm located in Dallas, TX. I have tried Weed B Gone once and Quinclorac twice and multiple different scotts weed and feeds. Nothing has really worked or even slowed it down much if at all.

I have a ton of this weed in my yard and also a lot of Dallisgrass. They look somewhat similar but the unknown weed has significantly thinner blades.

I have ordered speedzone which is coming today and also will try to get a hold of MSMA locally.


----------



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)

Not completely sure, but could be nimblewill.


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

Looks like crabgrass to me, especially looking at seedhead. 
https://plants.ces.ncsu.edu/plants/digitaria-sanguinalis/


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

My first thought looking at the seed heads was crabgrass, but the plant doesn't match crabgrass IMO. Thinking big bluestem might be a possibility here.


----------



## sugartoes (7 mo ago)

well, i am going to buy msma locally tomorrow and will try that.

My guess was either crabgrass or annual rye grass from different google pictures. At this point i am going to try msma. If that doesnt work i hope the winter frost kills it and make sure i get my prodiamine in at the right times and hope its an annual.

Thanks everyone


----------

